# Sync Gmail on iPhone



## jihnsiepen56 (Oct 28, 2015)

Recently I have bought new iPhone and trying to sync gmail on iPhone .I have searched on Google but didn't get sufficient answer.Please help me (actually I am new on iPhone)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is your question? Have you added your Google account on the iPhone but are not getting your mail?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm with Terry. Did you add the account via *Settings > Mail, Calendar, Contacts?*

Or did you download the *GMail app*?


----------



## Joris903 (Apr 20, 2015)

I recommend deleting your Gmail Account via your iOS Device settings, and then adding it again .


----------



## ChrisRogers (Dec 31, 2015)

Download Gmail app. and sign in your gmial with the same Google account.


----------

